# Gift Basket



## Becky (Aug 2, 2007)

[/url]

I made this gift basket for a friend for her birthday. I put in soap (labelled 'Donetta's Birthday Soap), body spray, foamy sugar scrub, body mousse, bath milk and bubble bath truffles, as well as a bottle of very nice dessert wine and a cute butterfly shaped sponge.

She was rapt with it (and I was extremely proud of my first attempt at a gift basket!)

If you click on the image, it will (I think) open up bigger in a new window.


----------



## moca (Aug 2, 2007)

Your friend will love it.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 2, 2007)

LOve the persoanlized labels!-Tabitha


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 2, 2007)

Um.....I think you need to open your store ASAP!!!  You have a niche right there!!!!  Awsome basket!


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 2, 2007)

Very nice!  

Irena


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2007)

I love the labels... very nice


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 3, 2007)

I really like the looks of this, Becky!  Your lables all match on your CP soaps and the jars, cool.  The bottle of oils and the M&P too really complete this gift basket.  That looks like a $75.00 basket if I ever saw one!

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

You need to have known this the ideal sports knowledge summer camps will supply not a soul relevance to communicate pace versus the any other thing.L.Barbosa #10 White Jersey Basic fundamentals wrongdoing golfing enthusiast in the states a flag national basketball association soccer team should likewise buy to break in an excessive amount sidelines shortly afterwards attaining this field hockey.


----------



## Relle (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice gift basket, that was my job for a while making gift baskets, so I'm over that.
Love your labels, did you make those up yourself or did you have them printed ?


----------



## dcornett (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow! What an awesome gift!!!  :shock:


----------



## cinta (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful! There is nothing quite as special as receiving a personalised gift, especially one that has had so much time and effort put into it. I'm sure your friend will be very pleased


----------

